# spontaneous abortion 634.11 vs 639.1



## doggieluv (Mar 3, 2012)

The scenatio is this. Patient came to ED with pain & bleeding. Had sponateous abortion 1 week previous.  I'm questioning wheter to use 634.11 or 639.1 since the latter states that the complication is responsible for the episode of medical care. The patient had a D&C in the ED & path report states retained placenta.  I'm not an ob-gyn coder so this is confusing.


----------



## nrodecker (Mar 5, 2012)

The correct code would be 639.1.  If the patient was hemorrhaging at the time of the abortion, then you would use 634.11


----------



## Bready (Mar 5, 2012)

I believe your first choice is the more correct. The 634.11 is often used to describe an incomplete abortion when products do not evacuate on their own and it does not have to be used in an "immediate" time frame.  It is used with the D&C code and you stated the patient had D&C in the ED.


----------

